# Gold Tip expands its Marketing and Sales Reach



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

are they going to offer direct sales on the b-stinger product lines?congrats on the new position bigGP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tworinger said:


> are they going to offer direct sales on the b-stinger product lines?congrats on the new position bigGP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Call Greg at number posted and ask him. I think they would appreciate the input.

Greg Poole at (800) 551-0541.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

I was hoping he would respond


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tworinger said:


> I was hoping he would respond


Send him a pm and ask him. He got to see this first to respond.
DB


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

tworinger said:


> are they going to offer direct sales on the b-stinger product lines?congrats on the new position bigGP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you for the support!!!! We are working very hard right now to solidify the internal process and continue to deliver. We are currently in full redesign mode for the Bee Stinger website. We are going to have a store integrated on the new site. The new sight is going to be a great tool for archers to access all of bee Stingers methodology and equipment.

Take care

GP


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Greg will do a great job as Marketing Director. We wish you well and if you need anything let me know..


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Would love to see everything back in the good ol' usa as far as manufacturing.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

i wish you all success in all your new endeavours! keep up the good work.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Would love to see everything back in the good ol' usa as far as manufacturing.



Info you might enjoy and other realize.

Over 80% of our arrow is built here in the US. All of components are made locally and regionally, stateside. All of the fletching is done in house. We buy all of our carbon from US Vendors. The rolling facility is in Mexico but they keep sending material and machines up here to put another line in here in t he future. What this guy needs to understand is that a lot of Easton/Beman(much higher % more than Gold Tip is made in Bangaladesh) they just get away with it. Lighspeeds,Flatliners, Fatboys, Full Bores for sure. If it doesn’t say made in the USA on the label then some of a product is made overseas. It’s hard to find anything that is 100% made in US.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Where are you getting your 80% figure from? If the rolling facility is in Mexico, then it's a Mexican made shaft, doesn't matter if it's US sourced carbon, it's still not an American worker assembling it. We're not holding our breath on them moving all production back here to the States as that would drive up the costs on their lower end shafts and you could imagine the response. Perhaps their higher end stuff would work, just like Easton and Beman do, because those buyers are more apt and willing to pay for the quality and what the made in USA label represents.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mitch and Maury are great guys and wish them the best in there new positions.

Keep up the good work

Shane


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mtn3531 said:


> Where are you getting your 80% figure from? If the rolling facility is in Mexico, then it's a Mexican made shaft, doesn't matter if it's US sourced carbon, it's still not an American worker assembling it. We're not holding our breath on them moving all production back here to the States as that would drive up the costs on their lower end shafts and you could imagine the response. Perhaps their higher end stuff would work, just like Easton and Beman do, because those buyers are more apt and willing to pay for the quality and what the made in USA label represents.


This info came right from Tim Gillingham at Goldtip. Goldtip makes a qaulity shaft and used by many archers across the USA.
DB


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks GP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I was always under the impression that "B" Stinger stood for Blair.. "B". So now is it a Bee Stinger? With the new ownership?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats on adding another great line to a fine company.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

stixshooter said:


> So now is it a Bee Stinger? With the new ownership?


Also curious.

Am I gonna need new hats, patches, and stickers GP!?


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Hunh? All this time "they " have been telling everyone it was not for sale.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

congrats to Gold Tip and thanks for all the info.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

NY911 said:


> Also curious.
> 
> Am I gonna need new hats, patches, and stickers GP!?


LOL We are coming out with some much needed updates but all the original Bee stinger gear is still on point!


----------

